# living around herzogenaurach area



## cooldash87

Hi,

We are considering moving to Herzogenaurach area, located near Erlangen, Nuremburg area.

- Anyone here knows what would be a good place to live in and around Herzogenaurach with traveling options (bus and train)

- Good preschool for my 2 year old (English speaking)

- Is the education system in local schools similar to the international ones ? One difference I understand is the local schools have German as their first language. International schools are EXPENSIVE 


Any other information on the area would also be helpful.


----------



## beppi

Herzogenaurach ist a small town of only 22 thousand people.
You are unlikely to find on this forum somebody who lives there, nor anything catering for foreigners' needs or English language.
Nearby Nürnberg (30min by car, no direct train connection), still a mid-sized city of 500 thousand people, will be your best option for non-local things, although it's certainly not a metropolis, so don't expect too much!
Local schools teach entirely in German (except of course language lessons, which start at an early age) and have quite good standards. The curriculum is standardized and different from international schools. Kids usually adapt very well to the change. Just make sure yours qualify for "Gymnasium" not "Hauptschule" when they reach 10 years old!


----------



## ALKB

cooldash87 said:


> Hi,
> 
> We are considering moving to Herzogenaurach area, located near Erlangen, Nuremburg area.
> 
> - Anyone here knows what would be a good place to live in and around Herzogenaurach with traveling options (bus and train)
> 
> - Good preschool for my 2 year old (English speaking)
> 
> - Is the education system in local schools similar to the international ones ? One difference I understand is the local schools have German as their first language. International schools are EXPENSIVE
> 
> 
> Any other information on the area would also be helpful.


There is an international school in Erlangen, but yes, expensive.

At 2 years old I'd expect them to pick up German by immersion within three months or so. Depending on how long you are planning on staying in Germany, simply going with the local day cares and schools might be the better option.

EDIT: There are also two bilingual day cares (Kindergarten) in Erlangen but both only accept children aged 3 or older.


----------



## cooldash87

Thanks for your responses guys !

Looks like I am going to have a tough time. I did look up living in Erlangen or Nuremberg but the rental is too expensive (800-1000 euros pm). Plus would definitely need a car to travel to office as the public transport is not so well connected to Herzo. 

Hows Furth as an area to live ? To be honest, I really do not want to live more than 15 kms away from office. If not a car, I can cycle to work. 

Any other area you guys recommend ?? Something which is close to grocery stores, etc where you can buy your daily needs ?


----------



## ALKB

cooldash87 said:


> Thanks for your responses guys !
> 
> Looks like I am going to have a tough time. I did look up living in Erlangen or Nuremberg but the rental is too expensive (800-1000 euros pm). Plus would definitely need a car to travel to office as the public transport is not so well connected to Herzo.
> 
> Hows Furth as an area to live ? To be honest, I really do not want to live more than 15 kms away from office. If not a car, I can cycle to work.
> 
> Any other area you guys recommend ?? Something which is close to grocery stores, etc where you can buy your daily needs ?


How is Fürth closer than Erlangen? I doubt that there is much difference in cost of living...

How about living in Herzogenaurach proper? It would be easiest when without a car. If you'd live in a smaller place nearby, you'd probably have a problem without a car.

How are you moving over? Are you being sponsored by your employer? Do they offer the help of a relocation agency?


----------



## cooldash87

Yes, the relocation is sponsored by my employer. They did mention a relocation agency will help us in searching for a house. Although they might show us houses all around places, its important for me to know the traveling part of it too. I am not sure how these agencies work and what are under their scope in terms assistance.


----------



## Tellus

cooldash87 said:


> Yes, the relocation is sponsored by my employer. They did mention a relocation agency will help us in searching for a house. Although they might show us houses all around places, its important for me to know the traveling part of it too. I am not sure how these agencies work and what are under their scope in terms assistance.


If your employer is one of the bigger ones, like PUMA oder adidas, might be no problem to find the right accomodation - agencies know the needs for personnel.
To Erlangen by Bus 201, its about 20-30 min. Herzo is small but international because of its companies. Erlangen has its own university, all in all its a nice area, Frankonia is very popular.


----------



## cooldash87

Thanks Tellus for that information. 

I have heard that rents in Erlangen are quite steep as compared to Furth, Herzo and surrounding towns. Since I will be with my wife and 2yr old son, I guess a 3 room independent house/apartment should be sufficient enough. What should I expect as rent ? Also, is having a CAR a necessity ? I really do not have much to invest on a car at the moment since the education for my child is equally expensive. But if its a necessity might buy pre-owned car on loan.


----------



## Tellus

Here `s the site of NN, important newspaper for that region. Flats for rent 
3-Zimmer Wohnung mieten Herzogenaurach: 3-Zimmer Wohnungen mieten
Holding a car in Germany will be not so expensive than Oz...a small car for 1-2K Euro should be OK.


----------



## cooldash87

thanks Tellus for the information. While I still learning German, do you have any site that can help me look for areas in English ?

Really looking forward for the move.


----------



## Tellus

cooldash87 said:


> thanks Tellus for the information. While I still learning German, do you have any site that can help me look for areas in English ?


Perhaps using an online translator could be helpful?? 
2-Zimmer Wohnung mieten Herzogenaurach: 2-Zimmer Wohnungen mieten


----------



## bluesaturn

beppi said:


> Just make sure yours qualify for "Gymnasium" not "Hauptschule" when they reach 10 years old!


This sentence shows exactly how good the German system is. No chances with just Hauptschule and minor with Realschule.


----------



## cooldash87

bluesaturn said:


> This sentence shows exactly how good the German system is. No chances with just Hauptschule and minor with Realschule.


Could you elaborate a little on this comment pls ?


----------



## ALKB

cooldash87 said:


> Could you elaborate a little on this comment pls ?


I think this outlook is a bit pessimistic.

It is true that Germany has a three-tier high school system. It differs slightly from Bundesland to Bundesland.

In general:

Gymnasium leading to Abitur (somewhat like A-levels) 12 or 13 years of schooling in total

Realschule (somewhat like GCSE's) 10 years of total schooling. A lot of Realschul-pupils go on to either specialised colleges to get specialised A-levels that allows limited access to university-level education or they go on to complete a formal apprenticeship.

Hauptschule 9 or 10 years of total schooling and offering the most limited possibilities for further education or choosing a profession. Employers will prefer school leavers from Realschule or Gymnasium for apprenticeships. 

Going to a Gymnasium does not necessarily equate to success in life, though. I know quite a few unemployed academics and also quite a few highly successful and (prosperous) people who have done Realschule and an apprenticeship.


----------



## bluesaturn

Dear ALKB, 
thank you for your explanation.
Nothing wrong with Realschule and Gymnasium, but Hauptschule is a different story. 
I would say in general people try to avoid sending their kids to Hauptschule. Nevertheless, there are often reports in the German press saying a good education depends highly on the family background. All richer people try to send their kids to Gymnasium.
Unemployment between academics might be due to not having enough permanent positions in science.


----------



## ALKB

bluesaturn said:


> Dear ALKB,
> thank you for your explanation.
> Nothing wrong with Realschule and Gymnasium, but Hauptschule is a different story.
> I would say in general people try to avoid sending their kids to Hauptschule. Nevertheless, there are often reports in the German press saying a good education depends highly on the family background. All richer people try to send their kids to Gymnasium.
> Unemployment between academics might be due to not having enough permanent positions in science.


I agree that Hauptschule is not the best start into post-school life.

People who can afford it will do anything to get their children through Gymnasium.

Although I must say I have never seen so much access to good education based on income and family background as here in the UK. If the parents can afford it, they will send their children to expensive private schools, which pretty much guarantee a place at a good university later on. Wearing the right school uniform is all that matters.

I don't think it's quite that bad in Germany but then, that also depends on where in Germany, urban/rural area, etc.


----------



## cooldash87

Thank you guy !

So i need to ensure I choose the Gymnasium path. Since my son is 2 right now, I understand we still have few years before his schooling starts, right ?? 

For now, I am planning to put him to public Kindergarten and not private (quite expensive). Would you know any good ones around Herzo area ? Also, does these kindergarten run for 8 hours for 4 hours ??


----------

